# tube insertion tool



## bensoelberg (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anybody ever made/marketed a tube insertion tool made of Delrin?  If so, where can I get one?  If not, how hard would it be to make one?


----------



## BigShed (Oct 6, 2010)

I have Delrin in my shed and make bushes and other bits and pieces from it.

However my tube insertion tool is the top of a CA bottle from Monty, pushed on to a suitable rod (a nail punch here)

Works like a charm and when it gets to grotty throw it out and use a new top, available separately from Monty.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 6, 2010)

I have never turned Delrin, don't imagine it would be hard to make an insertion tool. You want more than one.

I turn my insertion tools out of wood. Have couple in same size, because use more glue than needed. Not good when gluing up more than one blank.  

I have store bought insertion tool too, clean that one.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 6, 2010)

I use a screw.


----------



## aggromere (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the tapered metal ones that I bought.  I have two.  When one gets all globbed up I soak it in acetone and use the other and kinda switch them out.  I think no mater what you use it will end up with glue all over it, eventually.


----------



## dexter0606 (Oct 6, 2010)

I use my fingers 
Don't see any need for anything else


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 6, 2010)

I use a tapered steel punch (it came in a set of punches).  When the CA builds up too high, I don't soak it.  I just grab the encrusted part with a pair of pliers and twist.  The glue breaks right off.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 6, 2010)

BigShed said:


> I have Delrin in my shed and make bushes and other bits and pieces from it.
> 
> However my tube insertion tool is the top of a CA bottle from Monty, pushed on to a suitable rod (a nail punch here)
> 
> Works like a charm and when it gets to grotty throw it out and use a new top, available separately from Monty.


I also use a CA bottle cap as my insertion tool.  I don't use a fancy handle like you do, however.


----------



## soligen (Oct 6, 2010)

I just use a nail puch that has a taper.  I wipe the glue off with a paper towel right after.


----------



## BKelley (Oct 6, 2010)

Several times my tube stuck to the insertion tool and blank both.  What will CA not stick to, delrin, nylon or??  I'd like to turn a insertion tool out of something that will stay clean and no CA build up or tube sticking.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 6, 2010)

I just use a small dollar store jewelry screwdriver.  When the glue builds up and it does eventually a small jackknife run along the blade pops it right off.  Oh I only use 5 minute epoxy to glue my tubes in.  Gives me more time and I need that.


----------



## bradh (Oct 6, 2010)

I just use a small plastic baggie from a pen kit and push with my finger. I want the tube to be just under flush to the middle of the blank so to keep the grain pattern. The baggie keeps the glue off my fingers.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 6, 2010)

Nitrile gloves and my fingers for me....


----------



## alanv73 (Oct 6, 2010)

I also use a tapered steel punch from a set. I rub some beeswax on it before use to keep the glue from sticking.


----------



## lazyguy (Oct 6, 2010)

I use  a pencil most of the time and when it gets gummed up, I sharpen it.


----------



## Padre (Oct 6, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> Has anybody ever made/marketed a tube insertion tool made of Delrin?  If so, where can I get one?  If not, how hard would it be to make one?



To answer the original questions:
1.  I don't think anyone has ever marketed a delrin tube insertion tool.  I'm not saying that at some time in the past 100 years there hasn't been one, or there is one out there lurking on someone's website, but I don't think anyone has.

2.  It wouldn't be hard to turn one.  Get a hunk of delrin, and turn it into the shape/size you want.


----------



## bensoelberg (Oct 6, 2010)

BKelley said:


> Several times my tube stuck to the insertion tool and blank both. What will CA not stick to, delrin, nylon or?? I'd like to turn a insertion tool out of something that will stay clean and no CA build up or tube sticking.


 
Exactly!  That is why I asked.  I don't have a dedicated tube insertion tool at the moment, but everything that I have used ends up sticking to the tube as I'm trying to position it.  Then when I pull the tool out, the tube comes out with it, I end up pushing it in with my fingers and they get all covered in glue.  I'm hoping that a tube insertion tool made of Delrin would allow me to coat my tubes with CA, position them in the blank and then remove the tool without pulling the tube back out.


----------



## MikeD (Oct 6, 2010)

I use plastic drinking straws. The CA doesn't stick, so I can leave them in until the glue sets.


----------



## KenV (Oct 6, 2010)

I did turn a couple out of high density polyethylene (HDPE) -- they are soft and the brass tubes tend to dig in if a bit of pressure is needed.  Glue does not stick.   Not great, not bad - but the glue lid is much simplier.

Tapered punch from the junk store for less than a buck works too.  Wax it and none of the glues stick.


----------



## MAB11 (Oct 6, 2010)

I got a box of rubber gloves at HF. I think you get a 100 for $5.


----------



## manatee (Oct 6, 2010)

I was intrigued by the thread so I thought I would try turning an insertion tool   from Acetal (Delrin) Round Rod.  I ordered a 3/4" by 36" rod from Amazon. I have had the sticking problem before with a steel insertion tool. I will let everyone know when I get the tool complete. I guess I can use the rest for bushings.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 6, 2010)

I have one I made out of delrin a year or so ago.  Not impressed.  The material is hard and does not let the tube "dig in" a little like a CA cap will which makes it easier to push it in and out.  Also, the CA does stick but it pops off fairly easily.

I have the delrin one as well as a couple of CA bottle lid ones but the one I prefer the most comes attached to my right arm and is always with me, my fingers!


----------



## Scratch (Oct 6, 2010)

I use a big nail with some blue painter's tape 
wrapped around one end to build it up some.
Works good for me.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 6, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> Nitrile gloves and my fingers for me....



+1.


----------



## BKelley (Oct 6, 2010)

Ben,
If you do find a delrin or nylon insertion tool let me know.  Meanwhile, if I run into some delrin I'll turn one and let you know how it works.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 7, 2010)

old screwdriver, when the glue builds up, grab the pliers and give it twist.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 10, 2010)

I stopped using CA to glue in a tube several hundred pens ago.  I mostly use 5 min epoxy to glue in a tube...of which you can spin it into a pen an hour later no problem.  With epoxy, there's no rush rush to get the tube into place, so no need for a tube insertion tool...just a Popsicle stick or whatever is on hand works fine. Since I stopped using CA, I never have a tube stop in the wrong spot anymore, and that's more important than saving a few minutes time.  besides..that insertion tool was a pain in the butt more often than not the darn tube would stick to it and I'd pull the tool back and the tube would come part way out then the glue would set on me.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 10, 2010)

I have made a couple and they work fine.  Make sure you have a little slop to get the tube off the tool.  I made the first to tight and couldn't get the tube off once inserted in the tube, had to wait for the CA to set so I could pull it off.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 12, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I stopped using CA to glue in a tube several hundred pens ago.  I mostly use 5 min epoxy to glue in a tube...of which you can spin it into a pen an hour later no problem.  With epoxy, there's no rush rush to get the tube into place, so no need for a tube insertion tool...just a Popsicle stick or whatever is on hand works fine. Since I stopped using CA, I never have a tube stop in the wrong spot anymore, and that's more important than saving a few minutes time.  besides..that *insertion tool was a pain in the butt more often than not the darn tube would stick to it and I'd pull the tool back and the tube would come part way out then the glue would set on me*.


That is exactly why I stopped using my 'real' pen insertion tool and started using the CA cap.  Since I started using it, I've never had a tube pull back out with the cap.

I do still have the rare tube that gets stuck before making it all the way in.  I believe that these rare problems are drilling-related and have been resolved.  We'll see.  Either way, the solution has been to quickly pop the blank into a nearby bench vise and push the tube the rest of the way in.  I use thick CA on tubes, so there's still a bit of time available to get the job done.


----------

